# Sprite Enjoying her Dinner



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, this is what was in her plate: 
1/8 tsp of bone meal
1/2 Chicken Breast
1/4 cup of Rice
2 large tablespoon of Gerber Sweet Potato




























she got sweet potato on the couch, but my mom puts sheets on the couch so that they dont dirty the cushions. but since it was sprite doing the mess...my mom thought it was cute.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL....how cute!! She sure looks like she loved it...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

how adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Eating on the couch?







.... now that little pup is very spoiled







!
























Great pictures! She is adorable.

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yes, she's VERY spoiled. lol. she was sleeping on the couch and i needed her to eat. dinner was served at 6:30pm and it was around 8pm and she didnt eat yet and i wanted to go to sleep. anyway, so i went to the couch and i rubbed sweet potato on her teeth so that she would get the yummy taste and want to eat. when she got up and started eating, i moved the plate to the ground:










thats her plate and ellies plate. ellie didnt eat her whole dinner so sprite was picking through both.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Now we're eating on the carpet?  

I didn't even let my kids do that :lol: ..Tiki is eating now, he takes a piece out of his bowl and brings it over to the carpet and eats it, he is quite messy leaving crunch crumbs everywhere. He gets away with so, so much





































Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, you remind me of my mom before i was born. she was totally strict to my brothers and sister. lol. thank god i didnt get any of that. lol. 

you'd totally hate my house, my mom yells at us because gruffi will run around in the backyard and run in the house---get mud EVERYWHERE. on the beds, couches, carpet, rugs, if his face was in the dirt...hed get it on our pants. she actually gets p.o.'d and will get an attitude. 

BUT if ellie were to get mud in the house, my mom thinks its cute and doesnt mind cleaning it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Cathy I love your new webpage on My Pet Page! One of these days I need to do one for Lexi.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Cute!

Whenever Casper eats he walks so, so so, slowly to the food, grabs a piece and runs away very quickly.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi can have days when he will eat all his meals than he goes through stages when he doesnt eat at all and i fill him up on nutri cal
maxi will eat when he see's me eating dinner and i have to share with him
yesterday at the BBQ i cut up hamburger which he never eats he had a few pieces and he had some BBQ chicken i of course fed him little pieces
he is a picky eater...He is a funny bunny he likes his food cut up in very small pieces , i give him pedigree lamb and rice and than i put fresh chicken pieces cut up on top if the piece is bigger than what he likes he than will drag it to the living room and drop it out
he is a real character


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ellie likes to hide under a chair or the coffee table and eats. whats up with that? lol. i guess it has to deal with the whole den thing. and wanting to be protected. 

maxis mom--if i give gruffi a large piece (which isnt really large because ellie could eat it), then he'll throw it on the ground and try to 'cover it' with the dog bed or something. lol.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nicole, lol, my mom said that when she had me---she was too tired to discipline as much. but i guess it didnt really help me cuz my oldest is a lawyer and my other brother and sis have their own hedgefund....and then there's me...22 and still at junior college. lol. kurt (the oldest) was in law school when he was 22, my other bro was a stockbroker, and cynthia was at UCLA, but 3 months after she graduated---she was a stockbroker. 

seems too stressful for me. lol. im taking my time.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

That is adorable! My baby eats off of real plates too!


Thats what is fun about having a 'lil dog, you can spoil them rotten! My baby eats at our dining table with us (we have a chinese eating table) and she loves it!


----------

